# business books



## dolphink (May 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει μια κατηγορία βιβλίων που στα αγγλικά ονομάζεται business books. Πρόκειται μάλλον για βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας με συμβουλές για τον επαγγελματικό τομέα.
Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα, δείτε την παρακάτω διεύθυνση: https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&....,cf.osb&fp=bf225c0f847c5089&biw=1280&bih=685

Ονομάζονται κάπως συγκεκριμένα αυτά τα βιβλία στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι η Βιβλιονέτ τοποθετεί αυτά τα βιβλία στη γενική κατηγορία που ονομάζεται _Συμβουλευτική_.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Υπάρχει μια κατηγορία βιβλίων που στα αγγλικά ονομάζεται business books. Πρόκειται μάλλον για βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας με συμβουλές για τον επαγγελματικό τομέα.
> Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα, δείτε την παρακάτω διεύθυνση: https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&....,cf.osb&fp=bf225c0f847c5089&biw=1280&bih=685
> 
> Ονομάζονται κάπως συγκεκριμένα αυτά τα βιβλία στα ελληνικά;



βιβλία διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων = business administration/management books
για σκέτο business book, δεν μου έρχεται κάτι αμέσως
(τα βιβλία επιχειρήσεων είναι λογιστικά business logistics books)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> (τα βιβλία επιχειρήσεων είναι λογιστικά business logistics books)


Τα λογιστικά είναι accounting. Logistics είπαμε εδώ ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα..


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βλέπω ότι η Βιβλιονέτ τοποθετεί αυτά τα βιβλία στη γενική κατηγορία που ονομάζεται _Συμβουλευτική_.



μ' αρέσει από το λινκ, ένα που λέει, "_Οδηγός Επαγγελματικής Επιβίωσης_"


----------



## cougr (May 24, 2012)

Επιχειρησιακά βιβλία;


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα λογιστικά είναι accounting. Logistics είπαμε εδώ ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα..


ευχαριστώ, δλδ, logistics accounting είναι τα λογιστικά της διοικητικής μέριμνας, κάτι σαν το Δ' γραφείο στο στρατό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

cougr said:


> Επιχειρησιακά βιβλία;


Όχι, αυτά είναι βιβλία για μάνατζμεντ, όχι συμβουλευτικής όπως π.χ τα κλασικά των Ντέιλ Κάρνεγκι, Στίβεν Κόβεϊ (που φαίνονται στο αρχικό λινκ της dolphink).


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

το _διαχειριστικά_ βιβλία/εγχειρίδια ταιριάζει;


----------



## dolphink (May 24, 2012)

Πώς σας φαίνεται το _*βιβλία επαγγελματικής συμβουλευτικής*_;
Καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτός που δίνει τη συμβουλή είναι επαγγελματίας ή ότι οι συμβουλές του αφορούν τον επαγγελματικό τομέα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

@dolphink: Εφόσον φαίνεται να θέλεις οπωσδήποτε τον προσδιορισμό για επαγγελματίες, εγώ θα προτιμούσα τα _βιβλία συμβουλευτικής για επαγγελματίες_.

@Melidonis: Αφού έχεις αποδείξει ότι ξέρεις να δουλεύεις τον γκούγκλη, τι ευρήματα παίρνεις από τα διαχειριστικά βιβλία; Θεωρείς ότι έχουν σχέση με αυτά που ζητάμε;


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

ναι, τα διαχειριστικά ταιριάζουν στα λογιστικά

το βολικότερο μοιάζει, _βιβλία επαγγελματικής συμβουλευτικής_

υπάρχει και ένας νεολογισμός οικοσυμβουλευτική αλλά μόνο για τις πράσινες επιχειρήσεις και οικολογία. Το οικο- στα ελληνικά μήπως έχει δώσει σύνθετο οικονομικού όρου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Η επαγγελματική συμβουλευτική φαίνεται πως χρησιμοποιείται για τη συμβουλευτική από επαγγελματίες, π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## dolphink (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> @dolphink: Εφόσον φαίνεται να θέλεις οπωσδήποτε τον προσδιορισμό για επαγγελματίες, εγώ θα προτιμούσα τα _βιβλία συμβουλευτικής για επαγγελματίες_.


Η φράση που έχω αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα:

He puts this beautifully in his best-selling business book...

Εφόσον συνδυάζεται με το best-selling θα ήθελα κάτι σύντομο.
Άλλωστε ο συγκεκριμένος όρος εμφανίζεται μόνο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Απλά, αν υπήρχε κάτι καθιερωμένο, ήθελα να το γράψω σωστά.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

dolphink said:


> He puts this beautifully in his best-selling business book...



Το εκφράζει γλαφυρά στο ευπώλητο συμβουλευτικό βιβλίο του για επαγγελματίες/επιχειρήσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Ας περιμένουμε τότε λίγο μήπως περάσει και κάποιος πιο ειδικός. Προσωρινά, ένα _μπεστ σέλερ συμβουλευτικής για επαγγελματίες/για επιχειρήσεις_ (ανάλογα με το θέμα, έτσι; ) δεν νομίζω ότι προδίδει το νόημα που θέλεις να αποδώσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Και να σκεφτείς ότι, αν κάποτε λέγαμε «βιβλία για την οικονομία», θα αφορούσαν τη διαχείριση των εσόδων και εξόδων του σπιτιού. 
Υπάρχουν εκδοτικοί οίκοι που χρησιμοποιούν το business: 
http://www.stamoulis.gr/Οικονομία-Διοίκηση_c2-57468.aspx

Οι τολμηροί θα έλεγαν «βιβλία για το επιχειρείν». Οι τολμηροί δεν φοβούνται τη μοναξιά.

Κάπου έχουμε τον κατάλογο του Dewey.


----------



## cougr (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, αυτά είναι βιβλία για μάνατζμεντ, όχι συμβουλευτικής όπως π.χ τα κλασικά των Ντέιλ Κάρνεγκι, Στίβεν Κόβεϊ (που φαίνονται στο αρχικό λινκ της dolphink).



Μα αυτά δόκτορα κανονικά λέγονται *self-help* business books.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

He puts this beautifully in his best-selling business book...

Το διατυπώνει πολύ εύστοχα στο μπεστσέλερ του για [...]
Συμπληρώνεις ανάλογα με το παράθεμα: οικογενειακή οικονομία, επενδύσεις, επιχειρήσεις, το χρήμα και εγώ (κακός συνδυασμός) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

και επαγγελματικός οδηγός δίνει αρκετά αποτελέσματα. Το καλύτερο μοιάζει του Nickel, βιβλία για το επιχειρείν,
τουλάχιστον για τίτλος σε ράφι βιβλιοπωλείου, εντυπωσιάζει.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Κάπου έχουμε τον κατάλογο του Dewey.



There you go, o great uncle. :)
I'll be off with Huey for a while. Yours duly, Louie.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

cougr said:


> Μα αυτά δόκτορα κανονικά λέγονται *self-help* business books.


Ναι, τα λένε επίσης βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας. Σκέτα. :)



MelidonisM said:


> και *επαγγελματικός οδηγός* δίνει αρκετά αποτελέσματα.


Ο επαγγελματικός οδηγός είναι λάθος. Είναι κάτι σαν χρυσός οδηγός. Μην αρκείσαι στα αποτελέσματα, άνοιξε και μερικά ενδεικτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάπου έχουμε τον κατάλογο του Dewey.


Η Βιβλιονέτ δίνει για τη Συμβουλευτική τον κωδικό DDC 158, που σύμφωνα με το δικό μας κατάλογο αντιστοιχεί στην Applied Psychology/Παιδαγωγική Ψυχολογία...

Τώρα θα έρθει πάλι η Μπέρνι να μας μαλώσει... :blush:


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, τα λένε επίσης βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας. Σκέτα. :)
> 
> Ο επαγγελματικός οδηγός είναι λάθος. Είναι κάτι σαν χρυσός οδηγός. Μην αρκείσαι στα αποτελέσματα, άνοιξε και μερικά ενδεικτικά.



Σωστά, επαγγελματικός οδηγός Business Guide/Directory


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

πώς σας φαίνεται το "βιβλία επαγγελματικής καθοδήγησης";


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> πώς σας φαίνεται το "βιβλία επαγγελματικής καθοδήγησης";



άκυρο, αυτό είναι career guidance books, οπότε, βιβλία επιχειρηματικής καθοδήγησης


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Φοβάμαι ότι για να διαβάζεται ένα τέτοιο νήμα θα πρέπει να ξαναγραφτεί από την αρχή. Σαν συζήτηση σε αμφιθέατρο έχει γίνει.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα θα έρθει πάλι η Μπέρνι να μας μαλώσει... :blush:



Ιιιιιιι! Τώρα με τσάκισες! mg:mg:mg:
(και τελικά σας μάλωσε άλλος.:twit:  Να για να μάθεις!):angry:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Πώς σας φαίνεται το _*βιβλία επαγγελματικής συμβουλευτικής*_;
> Καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτός που δίνει τη συμβουλή είναι επαγγελματίας ή ότι οι συμβουλές του αφορούν τον επαγγελματικό τομέα;


Το δεύτερο. Και μάλιστα έτσι ακριβώς το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ.



drsiebenmal said:


> Η επαγγελματική συμβουλευτική φαίνεται πως χρησιμοποιείται για τη συμβουλευτική από επαγγελματίες, π.χ. εδώ.


Όχι. Στον συγκεκριμένο σύνδεσμο πρόκειται απλώς για συμβουλευτική σχετικά με τον επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό (δηλ. εκεί το _επαγγελματικός _αποδίδει το _career/vocational_).


----------



## dolphink (May 25, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Ζαζ. :up: Με έβγαλες από μεγάλο λούκι. :clap:


----------

